# Homemade x-pen?



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Check ebay, amazon, or craigslist for used ones. I got a used like-new zinc expen for about $50.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Never having owned one, I am not sure about this, but what about a used baby's playpen?


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I know the feeling. Those things cost more than we can afford right now. I would love to find a way to make something myself. What we do right now when we are busy doing things around the house, but dont want to lock her up is to put her leash on her and connect it to the couch leg. She can still wonder around a little bit and play, but there isn't anything she can get into.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I found one online....just google puppy exercise pen.


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> I found one online....just google puppy exercise pen.


The thing with ordering online is usually if the item is say, 40 dollars, then the shipping will definitely make the price as much as x-pens at our local pet store. But I'll check craigslist and kijiji and see if someone is selling a used one.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I paid about 80 for my x-pen and it is a really tall one, I think you should be able to find one thats not too expensive. Have you tried craigslist and ebay and stuff like that?


----------



## itsjustmisty (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, it may not be exactly what you're looking for, but I keep Clover's lead attached to me and just have her by my side while I do whatever I need to do. So, if she isn't crated, I'm not actively playing with her or training her, I have her with me so I can keep her out of trouble. I read a book called The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete. They talk about that a little in the book. Training the dog to just kind of hang out during human activities. It's also an opportunity to correct her immediately when she does something like jump up on the kitchen cabinet. She's a dish towel thief and jumps up to grab at them if she sees one hanging over the edge. 
Anyway, may not solve your problem but it's possibly an option. She's laying at the foot of my dining chair, while I sit in it, right now as I type.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's in your price range because my hubby did the purchasing and didn't tell me the price, but we fabricated a tall and large xpen for Toby before his cataract surgery out of pvc and plastic lattice work from Home Depot, with a gate that flipped up. We kept it up with a bungee cord and also secured it close with the same bungee. I have a photo of it somewhere and will post it. We deconstructed it just a few weeks ago, cut the lattice work in half and secured it with plastic ties to our stair case railings since our puppy is still too small and might slip through them and fall.

There was at least one forum member breeder who made one as a whelping box out of the same lattice work.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We made this for Toby who was an adult at the time of his surgery. The door was one of the panels that flipped up and was secured by bungee cords.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

itsjustmisty said:


> Well, it may not be exactly what you're looking for, but I keep Clover's lead attached to me and just have her by my side while I do whatever I need to do. So, if she isn't crated, I'm not actively playing with her or training her, I have her with me so I can keep her out of trouble. I read a book called The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete. They talk about that a little in the book. Training the dog to just kind of hang out during human activities. It's also an opportunity to correct her immediately when she does something like jump up on the kitchen cabinet. She's a dish towel thief and jumps up to grab at them if she sees one hanging over the edge.
> Anyway, may not solve your problem but it's possibly an option. She's laying at the foot of my dining chair, while I sit in it, right now as I type.


I keep Yogi on a slip lead when I'm in the kitchen, and attach it to a door pull (we have handles) with a big clip. He has a small dog mat he hangs on and chews his bone or toy while watching me do my thing. It works pretty well.


----------

